# cadencia



## Brisa de mar

el programa también permite introducir, por parte del Gestor, la cadencia de auscultación que se estime oportuna para cada parámetro.

Es sobre carreteras y cadencia en este contexto querria decir el período de tiempo y no se si habría otra palabra que defina mejor la idea o si en realidad se uso mal esta palabra en el español.

the program also allows the Manager to introduce the estimated period of time for carrying out auscultations works of each parametre.

Mi version y muchas gracias


----------



## andriubcn

It seems to be the same as "*frequency*"


----------



## Ritoha

Or it could be Rhythm.


----------



## Brisa de mar

muchas gracias aqui va otra frase con la que tuve problemas y creo que esta mal utilizada la palabra en español

Agrupa las actuaciones a realizar en este periodo de cadencia
It groups works to be carried out in this period


----------



## Ritoha

sí, es malo,
Group the works to be carried out in this period of ¿frequency?


----------



## Brisa de mar

creo q elimino cadencia y dejo solo period que les parece


----------



## projectguy

Brisa de mar said:


> el programa también permite introducir, por parte del Gestor, la cadencia de auscultación que se estime oportuna para cada parámetro.
> 
> Es sobre carreteras y cadencia en este contexto querria decir el período de tiempo y no se si habría otra palabra que defina mejor la idea o si en realidad se uso mal esta palabra en el español.
> 
> the program also allows the Manager to introduce the estimated period of time for carrying out auscultations works of each parametre.
> 
> Mi version y muchas gracias


 

I suggest:
"the program also allows the Manager to introduce the estimated frequency for carrying out ultrasonic inspections?? of each ...

I have never heard the word "auscultation" used in English for engineering or construction. I checked the word in two English dictionaries and it appears to be a medical term (stethoscopes and the like). I have seen another thread suggesting this to mean ultrasonic inspection, but I haven't been able to confirm that. In this not-too-clear context, the word "parameter" doesn't sound correct either. Usually, a program would allow for the inspection of structural elements, but "ultrasonic inspection of parameters" doesn't make a lot of sense unless the surrounding context makes the difference.


----------



## mora

la cadencia de auscultación = the cadence of oscillation , the cadence of the oscillations

cadence - a recurrent rhythmical series 

oscillation - a single complete execution of a periodically repeated phenomenon


----------



## Brisa de mar

*Hello, auscultatios is higly used among engineers, or I think so.  There are some web pages including this word:*www.cedex.es/ingles/actividades/datos/.../cec.html 

*Road auscultation* usually takes place every two to three years using SCRIM. This device measures the skid rate of a wet roadbed at ...


----------



## projectguy

Brisa de mar said:


> *Hello, auscultatios is higly used among engineers, or I think so. There are some web pages including this word:*www.cedex.es/ingles/actividades/datos/.../cec.html
> 
> *Road auscultation* usually takes place every two to three years using SCRIM. This device measures the skid rate of a wet roadbed at ...


 

My curiosity got the better of me so I did a google search and "auscultation" is certainly a common engineering word in French and fairly common in Spanish. I came across civil engineering references to the word in English, but mostly in websites that I suspect are translated from French or Spanish, or in pretty specialized technical fields. Maybe in the UK too. Now that I see the context, I think the term "instrument monitoring" is more common in North America in civil engineering than the term "auscultation" that I understand includes piezometers, extensometers, inclinometers and the like. That said, I may see more usage of this term in the future, especially if there are more translations from Europe. I'm OK with that too!


----------



## mora

In English, 'auscultation' means 'the act of listening'. In medicine, a stethoscope uses auscultation, and in various engineering endeavors it is also used. I am not sure what the correct translation in the example given, however it does not mean 'frequency' nor 'rhythm' nor 'instrument monitoring'. I hope this helps. 

Mora


----------

